# exposing an internet troll...



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I know there are some really computer savvy folk on here, and I have a question for you: would you be able to track down an internet troll?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It depends on what you know about him and how good he might be a cloaking himself (if he's cloaking at all). The short answer is; maybe, maybe not.

Do you have a way of getting his IP address? That's usually the starting place.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Nevada said:


> It depends on what you know about him and how good he might be a cloaking himself (if he's cloaking at all). The short answer is; maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Do you have a way of getting his IP address? That's usually the starting place.


I don't have time right now, but would it be okay if I pm you later with some details of the situation?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Stef said:


> I don't have time right now, but would it be okay if I pm you later with some details of the situation?


OK. I'll go to the supermarket later today so if I don't answer right away I'm not ignoring you.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Nevada said:


> OK. I'll go to the supermarket later today so if I don't answer right away I'm not ignoring you.


thank you...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Trolls aren't worth tracking down. Stalkers are.

As Nevada pointed out, a lot depends upon the sophistication of the person/entity trolling.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, Nevada.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

You can search to see if they use the username elsewhere (see if their posts on site A overlap the same user name info on site B). If they post a lot on a site, you can sometimes look for more personal information like a unique pet name or some combination of facts about them.

I do not know the particulars, but I have been told that some boards have a flaw in them in which if you get messages from a site sent to your email, then the IP's can be collected from the email header if by PM. I think it said you send them a PM and they respond and then their IP is in the email header or something like that. Not sure. I am not that tech savy.


----------

